# Soundgate Powerstag System by Kicker



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

This looks to be right up my alley. The only thing holding me back is the price. Does anyone have this?
Soundgate™ Powerstage™ System by Kicker Upgrade the factory sound system in select 2011-up Chevy Cruze models (without Pioneer Audio) at Crutchfield.com


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You shop Crutchfield ? Yuck ! The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got it. That's way to much to spend on it. Goto gmpsrtsdirect.com to get it. It sounds great. Easy to install. Little pricy but it's worth it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RWise said:


> I've got it. That's way to much to spend on it. Goto gmpsrtsdirect.com to get it. It sounds great. Easy to install. Little pricy but it's worth it.


What is at gmpartsdirect? I tried searching for "Kicker" and got nothing. 

Yes, that is a lot of money. There's another package with just the sub for $699.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't like Kicker brand anything. Bought two sets of Kicker speakers for my truck for front and back....wish I could have returned them...they sucked....with a capital* "S"*. Boomy and flat sounding. 

They are collecting dust in my closet now.....I bought a set of MB Quart Reference speakers that sound 1,000 times better.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Goto this link and select your car.
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/accessories/frameset3.cfm


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hard to compare. Cruchfield has just the powered sub for $699. The $1249 linked to earlier included a amp, presumably for the other speakers. It's a bit hard for me to see what you're getting in the GM packages. Some look to be real deals if it has both the amp and the sub. Others look like they are HIGHER prices.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is worth buying ONLY if the following two factors are at the very top of your priority list:

1. ease of install
2. space saving fit and finish

If both of those are not at the very top of your list, this is an incredibly overpriced and under-performing product.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sure sound upgrades have been discussed before. Any suggested threads that show good upgrades?

Personally, I want to minimize the amount of damage done to the wring (use of plugs over splicing). I'd also like to keep things looking stock, and not have a huge speaker box in the trunk.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I have just the powered sub unit. I got it brand new on eBay for $432 shipped. There are 2 sellers currently offering just the sub option for $699 or best offer. Offer each seller $350 & see what they counter offer with. Each seller is also offering the $1250 option with best offer as well if you want the whole setup.

I agree its definitely over priced, but if you can get it for $450 or less, I think it's worth it & full setup for $700 or so I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought the dsp200 amp for the 50x4 power, sub line output very nice plug and almost play (2 wires) wiring and the time alignment already figured in. I paid 359 but the kicker sub an amp is a joke I have my own single 8" sub on alil bit of power























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Couldn't forget the 45's


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mattyd (May 25, 2015)

I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE

After 30 days I ended up returning to crutchfield for a refund. I decided to put my time and effort in, and get an equal (or better) sound system on my own. I installed new door speakers, and a subwoofer with a custom fiberglass box to resemble the kicker box. I spent approximately 30-40 hours making the box, check it out on this follow-up youtube video:
https://youtu.be/xQhjDxdj5IA


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

mattyd said:


> I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
> Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
> https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE
> 
> ...


Do you have the pioneer stereo in your cruze?


----------

